# Pink ivory fluorescence



## bhatleberg (Nov 14, 2018)

Set up under black light to see if the chunk in the middle was old pink ivory, thought the pics were interesting enough to share...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## bhatleberg (Nov 14, 2018)

Personally, I like the part sap look...

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 8, 2021)

Hey Brian, I stumbled onto this post looking for another old one, does Pink Ivory fluoresce?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bhatleberg (Apr 9, 2021)

Yes, absolutely. In my experience, it ranges from a hot orange to a sort of murky greeny orange. Here's a pic of a few little blanks. Sorry about pic quality- I am sitting on a tub of dog food in a closet!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 9, 2021)

Thanks! Gonna do some test on some mystery wood I have....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 9, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks! Gonna do some test on some mystery wood I have....


Let us know the results! Chuck


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Apr 9, 2021)

That is pretty interesting I didn’t know that. I might tear that weird sample of pink ivory to see if it really es the real deal


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 9, 2021)

I had some pink wood, that I asked for ID help here;




__





help with ID


Bought a few random pieces of wood from an old woodworker/woodturner who had passed. His turning club held a garage sale for the widow to sell his woodworking stuff, he had a lot of lumber as well, but by the time I got there it was mostly gone. Picked up a few boards. this one didn't look...



woodbarter.com




I sent a piece to Arn to look at cause he ahas lots of experience with pink ivory. His conclusion was that it was not pink ivory, maybe Peroba Rosa . I just put a black lite to it and it fluoresces slightly, not as much as Brian's appears to. Who knows, maybe Peroba Rosa can fluoresce too


----------



## Arn213 (Apr 9, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> I had some pink wood, that I asked for ID help here;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Barry, post a photo of it if possible- bringing this topic back up is a great idea as it should benefit us members here from looking at it at a different perspective, as an alternative method to id wood based on absenteeism or existence of fluorescence characteristics.


----------



## bhatleberg (Apr 9, 2021)

In use, pink ivory will burn easy on a belt sander - it heats up fast bc of density. And the burns often go more than surface deep - I always use a new belt and give it a rest, because you can lose color quick. Also has a distinctive smell when this happens - hard to describe, but kind of resinous/plastic to me. It has tap tone (unless the piece is cracked, which a lot are) but nowhere close to a rosewood. And when you work it, it kind of shatters - if you use a dull blade, it'll splinter out on you. Finally, when you sand it, it'll take a polish. Not to the same degree as diw, but similar in that it really comes clear and pops in the high grits / buffing.

Don't know if those help for your ID, but that's how I think about it.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 9, 2021)

bhatleberg said:


> In use, pink ivory will burn easy on a belt sander - it heats up fast bc of density. And the burns often go more than surface deep - I always use a new belt and give it a rest, because you can lose color quick. Also has a distinctive smell when this happens - hard to describe, but kind of resinous/plastic to me. It has tap tone (unless the piece is cracked, which a lot are) but nowhere close to a rosewood. And when you work it, it kind of shatters - if you use a dull blade, it'll splinter out on you. Finally, when you sand it, it'll take a polish. Not to the same degree as diw, but similar in that it really comes clear and pops in the high grits / buffing.
> 
> Don't know if those help for your ID, but that's how I think about it.


Thanks for the insights Brian, I cant really detect any smell at all from the wood I have, and it is not chippy either, and never noticed any burning, so looks like it is becoming less likely all the time that it is Pink Ivory...


----------

